# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.36.00 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

Added OPPO Deep Flash, Reset AccountLock, Factory Reset, Read/Write QCN, Erase IMEI via EDL mode for qualcomm base devices!
Fixed Xiaomi Deep Flash stuck on gbt_backup0.bin bugs for 2015811, 2014811, 2014818, 2014915 etc!  Added: [Samsung]
> Added SM-J5108 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J510F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J510FN {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J510G {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J510K {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J510S {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J510L {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J510MN {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J510UN {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J510H {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}  [Xiaomi]
> Added MCE16 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)} -- Beta
> Added MAE136 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair Network,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016116 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2016117 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014502 {AccountLock,Factory Reset}
> Added 2014512 {AccountLock,Factory Reset}  [OPPO] Added OPPO Deep Flash via EDL mode for the following (Qualcomm base) devices: Find Series (X9000,X9006,X9007,X9070,X9076,X9077,) N Series (N5110,N5111,N5116,N5117,N5206,N5207,N5209,) R Series (R5s,R7f,R7g,R7c,R7Plusm,R7sm,R7sf,R7kf,R7sPlus,R7  Plusf,R9PlusmA,R9PlustA,R9PlustmA,R9s,R9st,R9sk,R9  sPlus,) A Series (A11,A30,A31,A31c,A31t,A31u,A33f,A33m,A33t,A33,A37  f,A51,A51f,A51w,A51kc,A53m,A53t,A53,A57,A57t) Other Series  (1100,1105,1107,1206,3000,3001,3005,3006,3007,3008   ,F1f,F1w,R6006,R7005,R8000,R8001,R8006,R8007,R8016   ,R8107,R8109,R8200,R8201,R8205,R8206,R8207,R830S,R   8306,R831L,R831S,R2010,R2017,R6007,X9079,) 
> Added A11 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A30 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A31 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A31c {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A31t {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A31u {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A33m {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A33t {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A33 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A51 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A51kc {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A53m {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A53t {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A53 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added N5110 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added N5117 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added N5207 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added N5209 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R7c {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R7Plusm {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R7sm {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R7sPlus {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R7005 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R8000 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R8007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R8107 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R8109 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R8200 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R8205 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R8207 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R9PlusmA {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R9PlustA {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R9PlustmA {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair Network}
> Added X9000 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X9007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X9070 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X9077 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added F1w {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X9079 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A37f {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 1100 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 1105 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 1107 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 3000 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 3005 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 3007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R830S {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R831S {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R2010 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R2017 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R6007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R9s {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R9st {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R9sk {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added R9sPlus {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN}
> Added A57 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A57t {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}  Fixed:
> Added Samsung COMBINATION files uploaded to support site (Support: Samsung_SW/!REPAIR_UNLOCK/COMBINATION/)
> Added OPPO Deep Flash, Reset AccountLock, Factory Reset, Read/Write QCN, Erase IMEI via EDL mode for qualcomm base devices
> Fixed Xiaomi Deep Flash stuck on gbt_backup0.bin bugs
> Fixed Xiaomi Factory Reset bugs
> Optimized Xiaomi qualcomm firehose communcation protocol  Information:
* OPPO (Qualcomm base) switch to EDL mode: Power off, Vol Up + Vol Dn, Connect USB Cable   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

